# Browning Buckmark avalibility??



## skypros

I really want a Browning Buckmark.... But my gun dealer hasn't had any luck in finding me one.
*QUESTION*: Is there a time of year that the Buckmark's are in more supply?

Below are the Browning Buckmark's that I am most interested in.
All have the Ultragrip RX grip and all are the 5.5" barrel,

rate description item # MSRP features
(6) Lite Gray URX 051461490 $519 fiber-optic sight
(5) Lite Green URX 051459490 $519 fiber-optic sight
(3) Practical URX 051448490 $399 fiber-optic sight
(2) Camper URX 051442490 $399 fiber-optic sight, stainless barrel
(4) Standard URX 051409490 $469 stainless slabside
(1) Standard URX 051407490 $429 slabside with polished flats

I have rated the above in the order I would like to have... (1) polished slabside 
is in my opinion...the best looking and (2) fiber-optic sight is a definite plus!
(4, 5 & 6) are a little out of my price range.

I really like the design of the buckmarks, and like the URX because I have a larger 
hand.... and from reading through all the internet... The buckmarks have a very 
smooth easy trigger pull.

Thanks
Steve C.
Bend, Oregon


----------



## Poink88

I just bought a Buck Mark Camper at Academy for $290. Trigger pull is amazing but the sharp edges of the slide can hurt you (I got a few cuts myself). I sanded mine and re-blued it. Mine is also very tough to rack/cycle due to the way the hammer blocks the slide. I filed/sanded the cocking ramp to round it a bit and it cycles much easier now. Unmodified, I doubt the ammo recoil is enough to cycle it successfully. Maybe as the hammer spring relaxes in time, it will cycle easier.

I love to tinker so those are no biggie for me but some might find them a total turn off.

Just sharing my experience which may not be the norm.


----------



## skypros

Thanks Poink88 for your reply.

Today (5-1-10) I was lucky to find a Buck Mark "Standard URX" at one of the big "ranch stores" here in town.

The Gun is amazing.... I am very happy with it (trigger, grip, looks Etc) I highly recommend it. :smt023

My guns manufacture date is March 17 2010


----------



## dondavis3

skypros

Congratulations.

I love my Buck Mark

I added some optic's to mine



















I also add a Hiviz front sight to it ans enjoy shooting with or without the optic's.










You are gonna love your new gun.

Please post some pictures of it when you can .

And give us a "range Report"

:smt1099


----------



## skypros

Hi dondavis3
Thanks for posting pics of your Buck Mark..... I sure wish mine had the fiber-optic front sight.....I would like to change it but I am sure my front sights screw is "lock-tight" to the barrel.... it also "looks" like it is glued down??
Here is a pic of my Buck Mark Standard URX


----------



## DUNTOV

My local dealer has a Buckmark Micro, NIB if interested email me for details [email protected]


----------



## manta

I had no problem getting one in the UK you would of tought they would be plenty available in the us.


----------



## dondavis3

@ manta

Your right they are very easy to get here.

And very easy to install

:smt1099


----------



## manta

dondavis3
Senior Member




@ manta Edit.


----------



## dondavis3

@ manta

I don't understand what you saying?

I bought my front sight at a gun store & installed it myself.

:smt1099


----------



## manta

I tought you where talking about the pistols availability my mistake. Now that we are on the subject my rear sight has come lose is there a easy way to tighten it i think its kept in place with a roll pin.


----------



## DragonLord

Poink88 said:


> I just bought a Buck Mark Camper at Academy for $290. Trigger pull is amazing but the sharp edges of the slide can hurt you (I got a few cuts myself). I sanded mine and re-blued it. Mine is also very tough to rack/cycle due to the way the hammer blocks the slide. I filed/sanded the cocking ramp to round it a bit and it cycles much easier now. Unmodified, I doubt the ammo recoil is enough to cycle it successfully. Maybe as the hammer spring relaxes in time, it will cycle easier.
> 
> I love to tinker so those are no biggie for me but some might find them a total turn off.
> 
> Just sharing my experience which may not be the norm.


I'm on my second Buck Mark Camper, and both have been the way you describe. It is a little hard to rack the slide. As you note, it has to cock the hammer, which is a bit stiff. But it doesn't interfere with the gun's function. I'd be cautious modifying the gun to make it rack easier. You might interfere with the gun's timing.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I bought one new years ago at a gun show for $209. I did see one this past Thursday at one of our local gun stores where I live. They are wonderful guns for plinking or .22 handgun target shooting. Balance is excellent and the feel is superb, with a great trigger.


----------

